# Talladega....



## specialk (Jun 21, 2020)

Dudes over here pulling a HUGE rebel flag with DEFUND NASCAR behind it behind a single engine plane..folks in the parking lot are cheering and taking pics and vids....probably will be all over social media but i bet you wont see it on the news....lol...


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 21, 2020)

??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 21, 2020)

Yep, surprising if any media reveals anything about it, but somehow sports news covered it. 



https://www.espn.com/racing/nascar/...confederate-flags-fly-talladega-superspeedway 



> supporters of the symbol still managed to be seen Sunday before the race was postponed to Monday because of rain





> Vehicles lined the boulevard outside Talladega Superspeedway in Lincoln, Alabama, waving the flag and a plane flew above the track towing a banner of the Confederate flag that said "Defund NASCAR."





> none of the instances Sunday at Talladega were inside the facility





> Monday's race, which will start at 3 p.m. ET, will be the first amid the coronavirus pandemic in which NASCAR has opened the gates for up to 5,000 fans


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 21, 2020)

Bets on whether air space at the next race bcomes "restricted"?


----------



## livetohunt (Jun 21, 2020)

Most people are not willing to give up watching sports like Nascar..Football is the same..Sure people will be upset, but most will continue watching..If fans stopped watching then things would change. Time will tell.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 21, 2020)

What's Nascar?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Left turns,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Let's see these guys race GP,,,,


----------



## srb (Jun 21, 2020)

Rain out, Lightning out ....
Monday ?


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2020)

srb said:


> Rain out, Lightning out ....
> Monday ?




Yep.....3 est....


----------



## ol bob (Jun 21, 2020)

I bleed oil and have raced everything that has wheels on it and for 40 years thought they could not run a nastycar race with out me. I'll never watch another min. of it, and it to late for them to do anything to change my mind.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2020)

Nascar will NEVER get another penny from me after 35 plus years of spending tons of my money watching races, hotels and travel expenses etc.

I just did my part on DE-FUNDING NASCAR and I bet there will be lots of others doing the same over the next year as well.  It will be hard to find enough sponsors to raise the kinds of money to pay out all of the prize money etc involved too.

GOOD RIDDANCE AS FAR AS I AM CONCERNED !!!

READ POST # 60 IN THIS LINKED THREAD SHOWN BELOW AND YOU WILL SEE WHY I HOPE THEY NEVER HAVE A POT TO "TINKLE IN" AS FAR AS I AM CONCERNED IN THE FUTURE.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/nascar.969653/page-3


----------



## Doghunter11 (Jun 21, 2020)

I don’t see how any body can still go to a race or even watch it on tv. I have watched it on and off my entire life but I refuse to ever give them 5 seconds of my time again after what they have done. If your gonna watch them you might as well donate to blm it’s the same thing.


----------



## snooker1 (Jun 21, 2020)

So what is the line up for the Black Lives Matter 500 anyway.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2020)

Nascar threw a noose in the garage of Bubba Wallace today. Looks like they intend to keep the new viewers.??


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 22, 2020)

livetohunt said:


> Most people are not willing to give up watching sports like Nascar..Football is the same..Sure people will be upset, but most will continue watching..If fans stopped watching then things would change. Time will tell.



Only nascar race I have ever watched start to finish was the 1992 Daytona 500. I have never attended a race, nor bought any nascar merchandise. 

Folks will have to cancel cable and such to cut off the cash flow to the big sports leagues. If your cable includes ESPN, Fox Sports, etc. you are financially supporting the sports even if you don't watch.


----------



## 280bst (Jun 22, 2020)

So where's Jussie just sayin


----------



## specialk (Jun 22, 2020)

280bst said:


> So where's Jussie just sayin



possible....also last year they re built the garage area for fan access....they put it in a huge facility called Big Bills Garage.....a fan can access every team in the garage....you can get within 6ft of the car and see the WHOLE area where the guys work on every car.....so my thing is with surveillance cams the way they are now it should be a cinch to finger the guilty party---whoever it is.....smells fishy.....


----------



## riprap (Jun 22, 2020)

Nascar..."please tune in to the race today, we are woke. BTW, we found a noose in the 43 garage"


----------



## transfixer (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm not a Nascar fan,  never have been,   but does Nascar really think changing all this stuff and basically supporting BLM is going to help them somehow ?   I don't think I've ever met a black person who even has a slight interest in Nascar racing ?    and I'm an Automotive technician,  worked in a lot of different shops in the last 35yrs,  with a lot of black mechanics,  none of which I remember being interested in Nascar ?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 22, 2020)

transfixer said:


> I'm not a Nascar fan,  never have been,   but does Nascar really think changing all this stuff and basically supporting BLM is going to help them somehow ?   I don't think I've ever met a black person who even has a slight interest in Nascar racing ?    and I'm an Automotive technician,  worked in a lot of different shops in the last 35yrs,  with a lot of black mechanics,  none of which I remember being interested in Nascar ?



It's not necessarily black fans Nascar is courting.  It's the millennials.  Nascar knows their fanbase is dying.  Literally.  The only fans they have left have been with them for decades and that generation is getting older and leaving in droves.  Nascar knows if it doesn't recruit a new generation of fans, it's toast.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jun 22, 2020)

I used to love NASCAR, been to well over 100 races, and used to even have my own programmed headset to listen to the pit crews...after Dale died, and they got stupid with ticket prices, I stopped going...just not the same sport anymore...

To use one of my favorite phrases, they outdrove their headlights...


----------



## XIronheadX (Jun 22, 2020)

I imagine if someone was at a race today, they would have on bluetooth headphones and be staring at their phone the whole race. People don't work on their cars out there anymore. The love of the auto has all but died. Car lovers got old. I waxed the paint off a Z28 in 4 years, 40 yrs ago. They take it to the clean up place every 3 months now.

With that being said, smaller super late model series is all that survives in my book. But, the cost is quickly killing that off too.

If you want to see black race car drivers, get on 285. They aren't scared anymore. They own it.

The Dixie 500 and Rebel 500 only exist in my old souvenir programs.


----------



## specialk (Jun 22, 2020)

Me and a buddy were talking....i think they quit using the garage area since they went back racing...they roll off the hauler straight to tech then on to pit road....sounds fishy.....jesse smollet comes to mind....


----------



## 280bst (Jun 22, 2020)

I miss Athens Speedway every Saturday night. Bunch of Good Ole Boys sure enough. Bunch from Jackson county raced
 their. If one wrecked the other they would chuck dirt clogs at each other it was the best. Then coming out Betty's truck stop was right across the road.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 22, 2020)

280bst said:


> I miss Athens Speedway every Saturday night. Bunch of Good Ole Boys sure enough. Bunch from Jackson county raced
> their. If one wrecked the other they would chuck dirt clogs at each other it was the best. Then coming out Betty's truck stop was right across the road.




I was driving south down 441 near Commerce Saturday afternoon and saw a couple of trucks pulling late models turning off.

Where's the local track?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 22, 2020)

It appears all the drivers and crews washed Bubba Wallace's feet today before the race. Pushed his car to the front of the grid.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 22, 2020)

It cracks me up thinking about all the N Bombs Richard Petty has dropped over his lifetime and now he's washing Bubba's feet.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 22, 2020)

How much you wanna better someone black planted the noose. No one else in the restricted garage area gives a carp and would 
waste time


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 22, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> How much you wanna better someone black planted the noose. No one else in the restricted garage area gives a carp and would
> waste time


Sorta along the line of what I am thinking. Sounds like a set up to keep everything stirred up


----------



## 280bst (Jun 22, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I was driving south down 441 near Commerce Saturday afternoon and saw a couple of trucks pulling late models turning off.
> 
> Where's the local track?


Atlanta Drag Strip had something going on over the week-end. Don't know if Jefco is still open or not havn't heard them in awhile


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jun 22, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> How much you wanna better someone black planted the noose. No one else in the restricted garage area gives a carp and would
> waste time


I told the wife no way someone would do that in fear of losing everything they got. No way


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 22, 2020)

Expecting today's race is all about battling who's gonna get to push Bubba to the finish line to get the checkered flag who may be Nascar's savior.  Of course, security camera footage will not be available to show Nascar planting noose in garage for publicity & attention. 










> *NASCAR unites around Bubba Wallace at Talladega Superspeedway*





> NASCAR drivers and teams unite around Bubba Wallace as they push his No. 43 car down pit road at Talladega Superspeedway as a sign of solidarity


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 22, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> It cracks me up thinking about all the N Bombs Richard Petty has dropped over his lifetime and now he's washing Bubba's feet.



The King has fallen.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 22, 2020)

And how stupid could a person be if they thought leaving a noose in Bubba Wallace's garage wouldnt HELP the BLM cause. Stupider than stupid.
Smells of Jusse Smollet to me.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 22, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> How much you wanna better someone black planted the noose. No one else in the restricted garage area gives a carp and would
> waste time


I was thinking is was a insider NASCAR stunt to offset the backlash they’re getting.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 22, 2020)

bullgator said:


> I was thinking is was a insider NASCAR stunt to offset the backlash they’re getting.



Gotta be


----------



## dixiecutter (Jun 22, 2020)

Dillon is in the garage, now I hope somebody puts lagano in there


----------



## walukabuck (Jun 22, 2020)

Just seen the leaderboard, refuse to watch. These idiots are gonna let him win. staged


----------



## srb (Jun 22, 2020)

Anybody but the 43, This is so political now....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2020)

Is he winning?

Has he ever won a race before?


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't think so


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2020)

snooker1 said:


> So what is the line up for the Black Lives Matter 500 anyway.



One car so 43 can win.


----------



## specialk (Jun 22, 2020)

Heck of a finish!


----------



## antharper (Jun 23, 2020)

specialk said:


> Heck of a finish!


Glad u enjoyed it .. who won ?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 23, 2020)

They had the “small one” a few cars changed positions Two or three green white checkers and one car beat the other by a nose. Lol


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 23, 2020)

antharper said:


> Glad u enjoyed it .. who won ?



Who cares. NASCAR SUX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doghunter11 (Jun 23, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> It appears all the drivers and crews washed Bubba Wallace's feet today before the race. Pushed his car to the front of the grid.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1023232


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 23, 2020)

280bst said:


> Don't know if Jefco is still open or not havn't heard them in awhile



Boy, that's a name from the past.  I used to race up there a few times in the mid 60's.  If I remember right, it was a 1/8 mile track.


----------



## specialk (Jun 23, 2020)

antharper said:


> Glad u enjoyed it .. who won ?


Blaney......  .007 second back to second....third place crossed the line backwards ...Blaney was the guy that ryan newman tangled with at the daytona 500 this year...


----------



## 280bst (Jun 23, 2020)

georgia357 said:


> Boy, that's a name from the past.  I used to race up there a few times in the mid 60's.  If I remember right, it was a 1/8 mile track.


I think they billed it Fastest 1/4 mile track in the Southeast pretty sure about it put my memory foam shoes on so I could remember


----------



## XIronheadX (Jun 23, 2020)

Jefco became Georgia International, then Peach State, now Gresham Motorsports Park. It's always been 1/2 mile.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 23, 2020)

So the noose they found was really the garage door pull rope! Hilarious ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 23, 2020)

Yep, garage door pull rope noose has been there like that since early last Fall 2019.

Reckon Nascar got the publicity they were hoping for, all for nothing.



https://www.nascar.com/news-media/2...fbi-investigation-at-talladega-superspeedway/



> FBI has completed its investigation at Talladega Superspeedway and determined that Bubba Wallace was not the target of a hate crime. The FBI report concludes, and photographic evidence confirms, that the garage door pull rope fashioned like a noose had been positioned there since as early as last fall.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 23, 2020)

The story will now be done. Don't expect to hear much about this turn of events in the MSM.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 23, 2020)

Hilarious!!
Absolutely hilarious ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 23, 2020)

And thats how ya get the nickname “ Bubba” folks


----------



## Kowtown (Jun 23, 2020)

Wondering why it took 11 FBI agents to figure out that it was a door pull down rope.
How much did that cost the taxpayers? I see they are still referring to it as a "noose", I thought a noose was fashioned as a slip knot.


----------



## antharper (Jun 23, 2020)

Idiots trying to get someone to pay attention to them


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 23, 2020)

Kowtown said:


> Wondering why it took 11 FBI agents to figure out that it was a door pull down rope.
> How much did that cost the taxpayers? I see they are still referring to it as a "noose", I thought a noose was fashioned as a slip knot.



Because it was 42 to 1


----------



## Salter (Jun 24, 2020)

I knew it was **! Just a publicity stunt! What a crock! The FBI should charge Nascar for the cost of the investigation!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 24, 2020)

Salter said:


> I knew it was **! Just a publicity stunt! What a crock! The FBI should charge Nascar for the cost of the investigation!



They should charge Bubba for filing a false police report


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2020)

And bill his team to replace the door pull.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2020)

NASCAR and the remaining fans that watch it are a joke.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2020)

They also found a Burnt Cross in Bubba's garage.


----------



## antharper (Jun 24, 2020)

Also this


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 24, 2020)

Passed Talladiga on the way to visit my Deddy on Deddy's Day last weekend. Lots of good times there. Row Tide!


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jun 24, 2020)

totally done after years of watching and going to the race...throw the nfl in  to that file of crap to
rather watch pro bowlers tour lol
see how college football plays out
hope NASCAR  bellies up


----------



## riprap (Jun 24, 2020)

Richard petty WAS one of the few sports figures I would have liked to meet. I've lost a lot of respect for him. He's being used as a Joe Biden puppet to further an agenda.


----------



## willie1971 (Jun 24, 2020)

The FBI has no credibility either.  

I took my kids to the Petty museum a few years ago.  Some cool racing stuff, and his gun collection on display was incredible.  I imagine he's terribly upset right now in the middle of this political firestorm at his age. He will always be known as the "king" of racing.  But he hasn't had a competitive race team in decades, and obviously made a another bad decision hiring race grifter bubba wallace.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2020)

willie1971 said:


> The FBI has no credibility either.
> 
> I took my kids to the Petty museum a few years ago.  Some cool racing stuff, and his gun collection on display was incredible.  I imagine he's terribly upset right now in the middle of this political firestorm at his age. He will always be known as the "king" of racing.  But he hasn't had a competitive race team in decades, and obviously made a another bad decision hiring race grifter bubba wallace.



I doubt he had much say so in that. Maurice Petty and Dale Inman not gonna walk through the door.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2020)

willie1971 said:


> The FBI has no credibility either.
> 
> I took my kids to the Petty museum a few years ago.  Some cool racing stuff, and his gun collection on display was incredible.  I imagine he's terribly upset right now in the middle of this political firestorm at his age. He will always be known as the "king" of racing.  But he hasn't had a competitive race team in decades, and obviously made a another bad decision hiring race grifter bubba wallace.



And now he is stuck with him because of the uproar it would cause to can bubba.    He can only hope some other team lures him away.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 25, 2020)

Liberalism continues using Bubba as a political tool to destroy wherever it goes.



10-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275596967544930305


44-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275742540780711936


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 25, 2020)

livetohunt said:


> Most people are not willing to give up watching sports like Nascar..Football is the same..Sure people will be upset, but most will continue watching..If fans stopped watching then things would change. Time will tell.


It’s almost like every individual has the power to defund NASCAR themselves. ?


----------



## willie1971 (Jun 25, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> It’s almost like every individual has the power to defund NASCAR themselves. ?



who knows when this will end.  nascar has been on the decline for 15 years.  i'm sure college football will be corrupted by this nonsense soon.  kneeling and protests, on and on.  and that's fine, i'll just tune it out watch golf and go fishing.  Maybe universities  eliminate all athletic scholarships and accept students on merit (not likely to happen because of big money) and let them compete scholastically without lowering admission standards.  our government schools' well-known failings are not a secret. and until we have school choice and rid ourselves of teacher's unions, nothing will change


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 25, 2020)

The backstory on Bubba Wallace


https://www.takimag.com/article/bubba-smollett-jussie-wallace/


----------



## willie1971 (Jun 25, 2020)

all the sudden - after a FBI investigation clearing the matter of any hate crime, and Bubba's PR team tweeted yesterday - NASCAR releases the photo of a noose.  all this is such **


----------



## riprap (Jun 25, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And now he is stuck with him because of the uproar it would cause to can bubba.    He can only hope some other team lures him away.


It will be racist if he doesn't get a top ride at Gibbs, Penske, Stewart or Hendrick


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 26, 2020)

Dale, Sr. must be rolling over in his grave.


----------



## specialk (Jun 26, 2020)

turkeykirk said:


> Dale, Sr. must be rolling over in his grave.



dale's life was threatened so many times.....especially back when he bumped heads with g bodine back in the day.....nobody hugged him and pushed his car to the front of the field....silly mess this was.....


----------



## livetohunt (Jun 26, 2020)

turkeykirk said:


> Dale, Sr. must be rolling over in his grave.


His son Dale Jr is a big supporter of BLM and what is going on..He says on a nascar video something needs to be done about racial inequality.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 26, 2020)

Jr. and his buddy needs to put their money where their mouth is. Glenn Beck, nut job as he is, just made a short and to the point video tracking where the money trail is for BLM. Its enlightening to say the least.


----------



## srb (Jun 26, 2020)

jR should sale a house or three, Few classic cars land shirt sales and souvenirs....

Then ask Teresa for some of old dei money*


----------



## willie1971 (Jun 26, 2020)

What sucks about nascar these days is that there are no pioneers who paved their own way.  It's a sport of privileged rich kids who- for the most part - can't change oil.  Where's the excitement?  Rivalries?  Danika who can't average finish in the top 20?  Bubba Wallace?  no thanks


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 27, 2020)

There are only a couple that aren't silver spooners. They all have something in common all past champions both busch brothers and Brad Keselowski. All race hard for wins.


----------

